
Britain won't stop putting animal fat in its cash - mcone
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/10/news/animal-fat-banknotes-bank-of-england-cash/index.html
======
SamUK96
If I was a vegetarian, i'de be asking "if not animal fat, then what?".
Synthetic glue? Vegetable glue (milk-based for example)? All these have their
own damages on the biosphere, indirectly. The mining for loads of synthetic
products is associated with deforestation, and vegetable-based products can
sometimes be orders of magnitude worse (for example listen up and take yout
seats for the upcoming crises palm oil has/is/will cause, the media is getting
fired up for that one with test articles showing interest (see: nutella)).

I don't get it, instead of taking arbitary stances, can't we take more
informed stances? Maybe animal-based binding agents kills the least animals
for all we know...

------
coppolaemilio
Sad news

